# How did ya'll come up with your handle?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I B the only person selling honey in the 46408 zip code :lpf:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Beekeeping's not easy and with all the hard work and long days I feel like their slave.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Ummmm...USMC. Had this since i was a Jarhead a while back.....was my AOL email address when thats all you could get...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Mom and Dad gave it on me.


----------



## MichelinMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ha! What a thread!!

Well y`all know the Michelin man from the tire commercials... I acquired that nick name a while back... seems like him and me have the same physique. It was a laugh back then and the name just stuck.

Luc


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

My name is Marc Lewis and my favorite Nascar driver is Jimmie Johnson #48, so Mlewis48 is me


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Like Mr Palmer, I got mine from my parents, but it was used...... Named after my mother's father. Usually don't need a last name.

Roland


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

Well rodeo has been my life sence preteen years but now I am older and can not run as fast as I once did so I have retired but the name lives on. click on the pic .


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Well...I was simply looking for a unique name that I did not have to add numbers after it to sign up to fourms and such and so far it has worked perfectly.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

My Dad gave me a used name of George (G) and since I am the third generation of them (3) and since i still live on the little family farm

So it comes out G3farms

G3


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

initials, last name, year of graduation


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I sailed the oceans blue for 9 yrs,hence swabby.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Being an ex Titan II ICBM missile crew member stationed under groung in Kansas, we had call signs assigned every day. " Beaver Dam" was one that was assigned to our complex for that day. Thank you asking.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Well..... My name is Ted and i live in Mississippi. Ted n Ms


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

its my username on ohter sites. The peep came from a computer game I played and the people where called peeps. I grow giant punkins


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I live beyond the sidewalks and off the grid. Beyondthesidewalksoffthegrid was more characters than I could type in for a handle so it got shortened to beyondthesidewalks. I got the idea from a magazine back in the early 1990s and decided I wanted to live out here. Here I am. Use the full handle wherever I can.

PS. After we lived fully off the grid for 7 years I gave in to my wifes desire to live more like normal people and now we're technically not off the grid anymore. We still have all of our solar panels and batteries. We just use the grid to supplement our power when consumption is greater than production. Beats maintaining a generator although we still have that too for those times when the grid goes down.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

52 years ago my parents came up with mine. It stuck ever since.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty interesting how all you come up with your names. Thanks for the response.

I am thinking of changing mine to Pork Fat.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Nah, that don't have enough spunk. How about Pork Chop or Ham Bone!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Ham Bone!! I like that.


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Our handle is a combination of our names (Bruce & Minnie) and a long term taste in music. Think Jerry Bears.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

My initials.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Derek is definitely a HAM.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I live on the Eastside of Seattle (18 miles east in the foothills 1100 ft elevation) in Washington and have bee's. So SastideBuzz. Nothing to complicated or cool. opcorn:


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Couldn't think of anything cute that wasn't taken. Couldn't much think of anything cute at all. So, went with the name. First name was also taken, though I've never seen it in a post. And being from Tx, half the family always called me Terri Lynn anyway, kinda had Lynn as a nickname for a while then in the music biz everyone knew me as only Lynn. So, I guess they both kinda worked.

Derek, I definitely think if you're going to change, it should be something exciting like Ham Bone. Or naked bee man. I still crack up when I think of that photo you posted with a line something like 'I'm Derek, nice to meet ya." Maybe you should be Funny Bone.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

old mainframe sytems programmer, wrote a subroutine for a person, every once in a while his program took a wildbranch, blamed it on me, also was my cb handle.

mike


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

it's been my nickname since high school. Apparently all my friends and coaches thought I reminded them of a hummingberd (ie small and fast ) I use it for most of the other boards I'm on too.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

bnatural:

1) The way I like to keep my bees - bee natural (although I use plastic frames, and there's nothing natural about hives, but I do use minimal chemical treatment).

2) A musical reference to my alter ego, since I have played guitar and other instruments most of my life. Nice way to combine the two.

3) An homage to an obscure joke that Pete Barbutti used to do on the Tonight Show many moons ago. Holding his trumpet, he would turn to the band and say. "B Natural", as if giving the band the key for the song. They would all hit a 'b' note (as opposed to, say, a 'b' flat). Then, he would look at them and say, "No, just be natural."

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Mom and Dad gave it on me.  

I remember thinking when I first signed on here, that if it was a discussion of politics or religion, I'd probably be wise to use a pseudonym. After all, there are some people who get emotional about such things in a very irrational and frightening way. But I thought, it's just beekeeping. No one can get that emotional and wound up about that, so why not just use my real name? Boy was I wrong about that!

But, my mom and dad gave me mine as well.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Years back Martin came out with a bow called the Fury. I love *B*ow *H*unting; hence, BHFury. Funny thing though, I never bought that bow. I bought a Matthews. Several since the Fury cameout. "Stick'em"


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I Bee Me (Ibeeme) Like my tag say Cause I not be nobody else .

Randy


----------



## ohiomaple (Aug 7, 2009)

Well been making Maple Syrup for 15 years.. www.OhioMaple.com have not made ANY honey yet, first year.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, The money to support my beekeeping habit comes from artificial insemination of dairy cattle. I sell "pollen" for a living and try not to get the "nectar" down my wader. I was ready to quit for a while and pollinate trees for a living as my shoulder is about gone but then I'd have to be just plain old pollinater around here and there's alot of us that respond to that handle so I decided to keep going for awhile... Well that and the fact that money is for some odd reason the same exact color of green as cow crap.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Years ago I was using MAG, my initials, as my handle in the Beesource Chat Room. Then someone dropped into the chat room, and assuming that I was female, started to address me as Maggie. I'm not homophobic, but I sure didn't want to lead anyone on with a false gender identity  
Soon after I changed my name to the the more masculine handle of Mike Gillmore and now I'm one of the guys again. 

Anyone remember those days? PK? HM? Bizzy?


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Fly Fishing........My Fly Fishing mentor goes by "Flydaddy". So, I use Flyman. Also tie my own flies. Those #28's are getting hard to see though.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

When I look at my kids and what I've learned over the last half century I realize more and more each day....I don't have a clue.......

It has become even more obvious since I started with bees.


----------



## rancidgoat (May 12, 2008)

It's followed me online since the dial in board days in the early 90s. 
I have an affinity for goats and rancid set it off uniquely.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Deriks not the ham, 
My user ID is my federal Ham radio License #




Tom G. Laury said:


> Derek is definitely a HAM.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

As a second generation comm. honey producer, the family name has been around awhile. And I spend 10-12 week out of the year in the honeyhouse.opcorn:


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> Ham Bone!! I like that.


Ham Bone definitely fits! If you don't change your handle to Ham Bone methane will build up in your hives and they'll blow up. It happened to mine last year. What a mess...


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

it's my middle name. my first name is paul but my grand dad and dad both went by paul so i grew up as justin. it fits me better anyway. my other handle is sasquatch because i am 6'5'' and pretty hairy. justin


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

It's the name of my boat...


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

When I'm not beekeeping I'm fur trapping or nusiance trapping so other people have laid the handle on me and I kind of liked the ring of it.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I use my grandmother's maiden name - Beeman/Beaman.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Mom and Dad. And I think it has something to do with Neil Armstrong walking on the moon about 3 mos before I was born. I would use my last name, but I don't want people who Google me for business reasons to find beesource instead of my business webpage.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

Grandfather's middle name and the year he was born

beat that for original :scratch:


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

I own a medical video and interactive media production company that originally gained it's reputation from
our work in ophthalmology. Seemed to make sense to use something I did most every day. Eyetaper just didn't work for me...


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> You know. The name you login with...


I started using Scrapfe in the 1980s when I played NTN (National Trivia Network) trivia during another life. Also, like "Cow Polinator" and 'Map Man" it reflects my line of work, automobiles, their parts, and salvage in my case.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Must you ask?

Distinctive, aye?

I just have trouble remembering how to spell it sometimes.

Cheers
JohnS


----------



## Reid (Dec 3, 2008)

Just my last name. Scottish for "red-haired", but only the hair on my face cared enough to go with it.
~Reid (Ken)


----------



## Kurt.Kemp (May 19, 2009)

I got my handle from my mother on april 27th, 1963. Been using it ever since. She might be offended if I didn't.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I play online video games (military shooters) with some of my spare time. I am called the GRIMREAPER for obvious reasons. headshot- enemy down. 
grimreaper-honeybees = GRIMBEE


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I live in Parke County and I am the queen bee at my house!


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

I'm a northeast Ohio landlubber transplanted to coastal North Carolina. For the first few years lived on a small inlet called Peletier Creek. Liked the word.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I have been accused of being squirrel-like - Ardilla is spanish for squirrel. I kinda like the critters too...


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Seen the Squirrel-a-Pult?


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

I help work on a John Deere 5010 Prostock pulling tractor and I needed a name so jdpro5010.


----------



## lambetti (Apr 21, 2009)

My other passion is pyrotechnics. The term “lambetti” is Italian terminology for small salute inserts used in Italian-style (cylindrical) aerial pyrotechnic shells. Translation sometimes referred to as “little lightning”.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

It's where I live: Nowthen, Minnesota.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

xC0000005 is an error code in the Windows systems.
x - The number that follows is hexidecimal (also indicated as 0x for c compilers. x was ATT assembler)
C indicates it's an exception, 
0 facility code is system, 
5 is "Access is denied".

I spent many years of my life debugging third party applications in PWB to produce binary patches for when they crashed. The most common error was an access violation - an attempt to read or write to memory that was not allocated (or protected). It's also usually untaken.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I raise gamebirds so Birdman just became, even on the street.


----------



## 3pianists (Jul 13, 2009)

Three kids in my family are pianists. Combined, we've been playing for 38 years and counting.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

in the olden days I went by Clearnight, that was back when the internet was just beginning to gain popularity and dailup long distance was the only way to get online. The handle had a long romantic meaning for the "Ladies". That got shortened by a login generator to clea45. Then eBay came along so I was clea45622 because believe it or not, clea45 was taken. Then I had a massive Motorcycle wreck that left me in severe trouble and pain for several years. Fentanyl lollipops helped me through that stage and defined my life for a few years, so I changed everything that could be to fentanyl3. I almost went with that handle here, but then I thought if I am going to go into beekeeping as a business then I would rather people know me by name right off the bat. Especially since Fentanyl is a hard synthetic narcotic.
So we arrive at my handle here, the first time I have ever willingly used my full name right off the bat as a handle.
Funny thing is, I got a lot of people emailing me calling me John, even received a couple checks written in the name John. That was fun to explain at the bank considering my fathers name is John.


----------



## wannabeekeeper (Jun 17, 2009)

Ive always wanter to be a bee keeper


----------



## pkwilbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Mike GIllmore, Dear Maggie, That would have been ME. LOL

WEll, its like I called George Ferg, "Ferggie", 

Heck I still call you "Maggie", when I get the chance, and George "Ferggie", Some things will just never change in my mind. I was there when you first came on, and then over the months I just started the Maggie thing, and then I think I asked you actually if you were male or female, and Still called you Maggie. LOL. I know your a guy for years now. I seen pics. LOL heck pkwilbur sounds like a guy. My first intials and last name years ago. I actually went back to my maiden name awhile ago. I don't have that last name any longer. but kept it on beekeeping things


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

*The story behind your Beesource handle*

Here is the story of ACBEES. The first swarm I ever hived was caught at Texas Tech University. It was in a tree in front of the Academic Classroom Building at the medical school. My wife works at Tech and heard about the swarm of bees. She called me and said grab your stuff and get here. The campus police, the presidents office and the students were all terrorized thinking they were "killer bees".

When I got there, the police had the area barricaded off and they would not let any students near the area. It was a late swarm(november) and it was about the size of a football. A large crowd gathered outside the barricades as I set up my hive body, crawled up the ladder and sawed the branch off, carried them down the ladder and shook them into my box. The bees were thrilled to have a home.

I took the bees home, put a hive top feeder on and this year, they were my strongest hive. All I had was pierco foundation, no drawn comb. I didn't know what I was doing and looking back on it now, am amazed they made it through the winter. Since I captured them in front of the Academic Classroom Building, my wife dubbed them the AC Bees.

.....and now you know the rest of the story. Who's next?


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The story behind your Beesource handle*

bigbearomaha

big - I am no little person at 6'4" 395#

bear - both in temper and demeanor, not to mention hairiness, I have been called bear in some variation since I was a youngun.

omaha - guess where I live. ( hint it's probably the eastenrmost city in Nebraska).


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure how the name Cacklewack originated, but I've been using it for at least 10 years as my gaming handle, forum handle and every handle in between.  

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

It is the only thing that I can type on the key board

Naw, I live on a farm that is named DOGWOOD VALLEY FARM. So :doh: valleyman


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Cuz of the big ol' emus strolling around my little ranchito.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Some people seem to think that because we have cats, dogs, geese, a horse, chickens, pheasants, and soon bees, our house is a zoo. 

I just think the more, the merrier! :gh:


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Last name plus I bought two vowels from Vanna. Swob + ee = Swobee


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Where I live on Mudlake. It has been my handle since dial up days. Now Hughes net. Times have changed. Tony


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

My initials.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

11x is the number i run on anything i race.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

well anyway i race anything i can and i run that number. it usaly is bones 11 and a cross bones as the x. trying to figure out how to have a bee race. thinking of a bee lining box with 2 or more marked bees and see who gets to the hive first. place your bets ladies and gents..


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The morning I signed on to Beesource, I looked into a mirror and saw how my,.. "youth" had passed,.. before my eyes,...the rest is history. .


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Years and years ago, I would hunt way up in Maine. Every morning I walked into the woods just before the sun came up and every morning as I stepped onto a particular game trail, this giant raven would "croak" at me...as ravens tend to do. Always made me jump and curse. That raven sat in the same tree every morning and after a while, I noticed that it would sometimes fly over me while I was on stand. We got to be kind of friends...this huge raven and me. One day, I got caught in a squall and couldn't find the trail so I hunkered down for a few hours and ended up coming out of the woods late at night. The wife was quite worried when I got home but I told her I was fine...being kept watch over by the keen eye of a raven. I never forgot that bird. there's something uncanny about ravens. Almost human, like they see and know more than they let on. Anyways, hence "Ravenseye". Mostly because of my friend, the raven, and somewhat because of the way the word sounds. I've used it for years. I'll never forget that bird. I'm very connected by animals and the nature that we have just an arms reach and a half away from us all the time. When animals bridge the gap between us and the really big world of nature, I tend to hold those animals dear to me and they become some of the few memories that I get to take with me someday.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

My creativity wasn't working.

Grant
Jackson, MO (because I think location has a lot to do with why we give particular answers)


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

A "stripstrike" is the motion used when setting the hook while fly fishing, particularly when fly fishing in the surf. You strip the line back quickly, basically as if you were retrieving line. Fishing in general and fly fishing in particular have always been my primary hobbies as long as I can remember. Indirectly, it's how I got interested in bees. Fly fishing has a dotted line to stream/river ecology with a strong slant toward entomology. Just makes sense, in a protracted sort of way.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"When animals bridge the gap between us and the really big world of nature, I tend to hold those animals dear to me and they become some of the few memories that I get to take with me someday."--Ravenseye.

What a nice story/revelation! --OB.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I am into muzzeloader big time. Felt that I need one for a fishing site, so I hung that on it. I have been know to use David/toledo to. 
David


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

It is the best place to live!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

When my son set up my computer he thought it was funny, and set it up that way. He said our last name is Brooks,i had bees and farmed so there you go.Jack


----------



## hapinen (Jun 19, 2009)

with a last name like Haapalainen- you just have to shorten it....


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

This is the first forum where someone else hasn't already taken my name.
So, I'm just me.


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

Its where my bees live.


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a knuckleballer for the local amateur baseball team. Also called nukes. Had no idea when I started on here that nuc, pronounced the same, was a bee term so not meant as a crossover.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

fatscher (also my e-mail username) is the last name my great grandpappy had when he left the old country (Germany) in 1880 and emigrated to Philadelphia, PA. Then, when it was VERY unpopular to be German (with German-sounding names), around the time the Kaiser's army was gassing allied troop in the trenches in France, my uncle changed the name to "Fletcher". Most Americans couldn't spell, nor pronounce, "Fatscher", so it made sense to anglicize it to Fletcher, which my name still is today (Keith Fletcher), around 100 yrs later.


----------



## icodebot (Apr 18, 2009)

icodebot = I'm a code "bot" or robot.

ie. A computer programmer, who programs what he's told to program.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I love Honey and dream of getting lots of honey from my bees.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Old callsign from my military days... 1st Gulf War. JSOC R&C Detachments

Alpha= Alpha Detachment
6= Commander


----------



## Budvar (Feb 5, 2008)

*Budvar*

"Budvar"

Spent a couple years in Germany back during the cold war, couldn't drink what they called beer when I returned home. Started homebrewing about 12 years ago. My favorite beers come from Czech Republic. Have been to the original Pilsner Urquel brewery in Pilzn (Pilsner beer). Budvar is a similar quality, probably better known here as "Czechvar", due to naming rights issues. 

I'd like to think I make a pretty mean Bohemian Pils, so there is the name, budvar.


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, it's only a hobby and guess where I'm from?


----------



## pintado (May 5, 2009)

The first submarine I served on and qualified on was the USS Pintado (SSN 672) in the US Navy.


----------



## DoubleB (Sep 23, 2006)

It seemed kinda natural as it reflects my initials. I also use same in my amatuer radio callsign. WD9BB. Nice to hear (read) everyone sound off on this one....seems I now know you folks even better.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I live in the Berkshires


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

back in the 70s when i was a kid swamprat was my CB handle(i used to trap muskrats aka swamprats)name has stuck ever sence


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Bodhi -- short for Bodhisattiva: one who seeks enlightenment (or at least a little more knowledge on bees).


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

PeeVee - how one says "PV" - my initials. I once needed a name for my excavation business I was in 20 years ago. Kinda followed me around

-Paul


----------



## pembroke (Apr 17, 2006)

Pembroke was my Grandaddy's name on my mother's side and I always liked to be called after him. Pembroke


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

Wow.. For some reason I thought I had already responded to this one.  

Char short for Charla 

M middle initial. 

D Was my maiden initial, So I'm Charmd  Been charmd my whole life. and quite honestly I think I'm charmed too. Therefore add the 2.. 

Charmd2


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

well I am fat so you know the rest of the story and I keep bees I am fatbeeman trying to loose weight. then will be skinny beeman.
Don


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretty much self explanitory.


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

Back in the mid 90s the only Internet Company around here was AOL. So when I signed up to get an account In chose the name ridgerunner, but the name was already taken so AOL suggested ridger12. I dumped AOL a long time ago but I have been ridger12 ever since.


----------



## BKgardener (Nov 13, 2008)

BKgardener = Beekeeping gardener.
I am a professional estate gardener who took up beekeeping 3 years ago. Although at the rate I am losing colonies this winter, I should change it to BBgardener (Bee-buying gardener).


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Law enforcement full time job, and apiaries have also become full time job it seems.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> Law enforcement full time job,


Please disregard my post in the cannabis thread. Thank you.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Im takin' notes


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Last names cheesman, picked up the nickname cheezer from a wrestling coach, 32 was my football number.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

I am a big Brooklyn Dodgers Fan. Back when Baseball was a game.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

WiredForSound was taken, so I took it up a notch.

I do sound mixing for my church and sometimes other venues. It's one of the things I really enjoy and am good at.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Merlin was the best dang Airedale that ever lived and I was honored to share 11 years as his pop (anyone who has ever had a 'Dale knows 'Dales don't have masters). It started as my aol screen name and I use it on every forum I join.

Bruce


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Using my real name motivates me to avoid saying things that would disgrace my Mama - or my Grandkids. Or get me shot.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

David LaFerney said:


> Using my real name motivates me to avoid saying things that would disgrace my Mama - or my Grandkids. Or get me shot.


:lpf: Love it!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Somebody's been looking through the archives!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Congrats on 5000 posts Barry.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

First name is Christopher last name begins with A


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Probably already posted this, but sqkcrk is the name of my beesness w/ all the vowels removed. When Barry asked me to be a Moderator, I asked him if he wanted to change sqkcrk to Mark Berninghausen. He said "No", unless I wanted to pay him. Or something like that. All posts are signed so it's not like I am hiding.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

I am a plumber in northern Illinois.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Electrician


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmmmm..the handles were already cut in the side of my boxs when i bought them. The ones i built i just made cleat types handles for????

As far as my log in name...if i dont write it down all the time, ill forget!!!!!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Last name starts with "B" or Bee without the Es and honey is sweet.My Bee related EMail is Bsweetapiary. Jim


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

p is my first initial; t is my middle and wat is the first three letters of my last. It was my first login name back in the early '80s


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

A hold over from my online RPG gaming days. 

Dan Hayden


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I'm in the woodworking business & had the name for email prior to joining beesource (last name Hood).

As far as my signature (post-handle tidbit 'Tradition...) I saw it in a calender regarding the running of the bulls in spain.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Screen name was tagged to me by my mom, she needed to keep track of where I was at. I worked for a farmer at the time and also was in the guard. So I got tagged with FarmerJ for at home and Armydude when on duty.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

One of my other passions is Motorcycles. I currently ride a Yamaha Roadstar 1700. Hence, "Roadstar". 
I figured that was a more positive handle than something like "Stinger Magnet". 
Gotta have good Karma when playing with the Honey Bees, don't ya know!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

From the Lakota ceremony of the same name...


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I am from NY and I have a pair of bluetick **** hounds that I run, so i added them together to get NY_BLUES


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

There must have been 313 other Jim's


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I used to post a lot on GolfClubAtlas.com, which is a forum about golf course architecture. It was kind of the norm on that board to post your own name, and I actually liked that. They have get-togethers in different parts of the world when they visit some famous golf course. Whomever lives around there, or can travel will show up, and they'll play golf and get to know each other.

It seemed pretty cool that when you met someone from the GCA board, you actually already knew them by name. 

Since then I've always used my real name for everything online. I feel like whatever I'm putting out there is really me, so I might as well sign it with my own name.

On the other hand, I can see how it can be more fun to make up names...


Adam


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

NY_BLUES said:


> I am from NY and I have a pair of bluetick **** hounds that I run, so i added them together to get NY_BLUES


My Redbone ran circles around my Bluetick - but he had a louder bark.


----------



## HBBF (Feb 4, 2011)

HBBF = Honey Bottom Bee Farm ; first of all note that I only have two hives, so how many would declare it a farm I dont know. I live near an area referred to as White Oaks Bottom. Imagined if I had it my way as far as beekeeping and had everything that it would take to satisfy this horrific beekeeping fever, what would I call myself that tied in the area that I live in with the passion that attempts to break me. This was the first thing that came to mind and kept blocking anything more clever.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

I served as a crew member in a Titan II missile silo in Kansas from 75-81. Our call signs changed daily, (some time several times a day). Mine was a call sign for a day I was on duty.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

My nick name is Butch and you can figure my age.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

I THOUGHT SASQUATCH WAS BETTER THEN ''TATER SALLID''AND PEOPLE HAVE ALLWAYS CALLED ME SAS,IF YOU NEW ME,YOU PROB WOULD TO.opcorn:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My nickname in high school was Sasquatch! Back then we wore "waffle stompers"


----------



## George Heath (Nov 28, 2010)

Its my name 
I was thinking about changing it but havent figured out how yet haha :doh:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it's good to *be curious* and to try new things ...without burning down the house.


Joe


----------



## FarmerFrazier (Oct 12, 2010)

Frazier was taken, my last name. My family started calling me "Farmer Frazier" when I started a garden beside the house. They can't believe I used it as a screen name.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine LOOKS like a foreign language, but its just my initials: RLS IV

Ralph


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Being married for a while you start hearing honey do this, honey do that, and honeydew is more bee oriented so....oops gotta go the wife just walked in


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

My parents where not that well off...could not afford a long name.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

In Florida, plus we keep chickens along with the bees.


----------



## DirtyTurtle (Feb 18, 2011)

My nephew used to call out "OLD DIRRRRTY TURRRRTLE!!!" when we'd find a box turtle. I liked it. The rest is dirty turtle history.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Kool Ode


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

My initionals, backwards !


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

Years ago when computers were first introduced into the school systems user names were generated using our last names with our first initial. thus, Stanisr for Rick Stanislaus.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

That's my name, don't wear it out.


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

mine is latin for a sunny place. It's also the name I gave my little hobby farm, and the name of my domain


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

My name is Eddie and when my son was little he called me Big Eddie once and it stuck. 35 years later he still calls me Big Eddie now and then. I'm only a 200 pounder, thats why I'm not Giant Eddie.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

My mother did.


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

I live in Mississippi, hence MS and im a beekeeper.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Cris is just short for 'Crystal' and I've been using it for years. And since theoretically this is a 'serious' *snort* forum here I think it fair I use my 'real' nickname.


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

My married name is Langham, so Mrsl.....


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

well my name is Bo Townsend and i have some bee hives that have bees in them so i am BoTbees. OH YA!:banana:


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

It's just my initials but I am thinking of asking Barry to change it to "CBBR (aka rkr)" for awhile then droping the "aka rkr". Not to inventive at first!!

CBBR is the name of our apiary:Camp Branch (the name of the creek below our home) Bee Ranch (because it goes with Camp Branch).


----------



## farmerted (Feb 5, 2011)

My wife was watching 16 Candles when I was signing up and it was the scene when the kid said his name was Farmer Ted and the rest is history.


----------

